# Druckerproblem



## SPSKILLER (15 März 2010)

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Drucker.

HP 3505dn

Wenn ich den Hauptschalter reinmach, dann macht er seine üblichen Geräusche, bleit aber mit „Initializing…“ im Display stehen.

Was kann das sein?
Wie wird man dem Herr???

Micha


----------



## Paule (15 März 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Hauptschalter reinmach, dann macht er seine üblichen Geräusche, bleit aber mit „Initializing…“ im Display stehen.


Kann Dir leider nicht helfen.
Bei so was ist immer mein erster Gedanke:
Wie alt ist das Teil denn schon wieder, weil Richten lassen brauchst den sowieso nicht mehr.
Außer Du hast da jetzt ein ganz edles Teil stehen.


----------



## SPSKILLER (15 März 2010)

1 Monat über Garantie. *ROFL*
Vielleicht machen die ja noch was..


----------



## SPSKILLER (15 März 2010)

...ich hab noch nicht mal die Folie vom Display genommen :s1::s1:


----------



## Paule (15 März 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> ...ich hab noch nicht mal die Folie vom Display genommen :s1::s1:


*ROFL* Ja, auspacken rentiert sich garnicht mehr.



SPSKILLER schrieb:


> 1 Monat über Garantie. *ROFL*
> Vielleicht machen die ja noch was..


Viel Glück, war es ein billig Laden?


----------



## SPSKILLER (15 März 2010)

dachte über HP direkt...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 März 2010)

hast du schon mal alle Klappen auf und wieder zu gemacht ? Mal den Toner gewechselt und zumindest das Ding aus und wieder eingebaut ?


----------



## SPSKILLER (15 März 2010)

ja. ich habe das Ding schon komplett zerlegt.
Ist immer der gleiche Scheiss.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 März 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> ja. ich habe das Ding schon komplett zerlegt.
> Ist immer der gleiche Scheiss.





dann würd ich mal bei HP anfragen. Vielleicht haben die ja ne Idee


ansonsten Tonne auf - Drucker rein - Tonne zu


----------



## Paule (15 März 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> ...ich hab noch nicht mal die Folie vom Display genommen :s1::s1:


 Nimm mal die Folie ab, vielleicht steht da drunter eine Fehlernummer.

War nur spaß


----------



## SPSKILLER (15 März 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Nimm mal die Folie ab, vielleicht steht da drunter eine Fehlernummer.
> 
> War nur spaß


 
 gutnacht


----------

